# ripnovous IGF-Lr31 TESTING FINALY!!!



## cranium85 (Nov 12, 2012)

ok guys, i know a lot of the bros on here that are interested in finding some good IGF-Lr3 have been wondering for a while whats up with this ripnovous IGF-Lr31? I mean they are made from the same people who make Riptropin HGH so there is a pretty good chance that they are the real deal. So i finaly ordered a kit. They come in ten vials of 100mcg each.

Problem and need help! I do not have a Lab Corp anywhere near me. As most of u know i am a New England boy. The closest PM labs is like 5 hours away from me lol.

WHO WANTS TO TEST A VIAL FOR ME? i'll send you one vail so you can inject and get an IGF test done. Then we will post your results here so the rest of the brothers can see. I dont care who it is. I would rather send it to a brother who i have known for a little bit but as long as this person is going to get the test done ASAP when they receive the vial.

Anyways guys let me know if anyone is interested. I think its about time that the ripnovous IGF-Lr31 get tested.

Respect,
 Cranium


----------



## Spongy (Nov 12, 2012)

I can test it for you if you'd like.  I've done a previous LR3 test and will follow the same protocol I used before so we can compare this stuff to the stuff from GWP.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 13, 2012)

awsome sounds good spongy, will pm u as soon as i receive it, should be like a week or two


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2012)

You have to be on it awhile;le to test it 1 vial isn't going to do it, unless I'm misinformed but I swore I heard that many times.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 13, 2012)

that's how it is with something like HGH that raises your levels gradually over time.  IGF LR3 is the actual IGF, so it enters your system as soon as you inject.  Rather than raise IGF via some proxy, it raises the level because it is the actual substance.  IGF levels should be elevated almost immediately post injection and continue to rise for the first couple of hours, then start the decline at the 3 hour mark.  While it is true that running an extended cycle before getting tested may result in higher levels, an IGF test comparison between before and after values should be an indication as to whether or not the product is quality.

My levels were raised by 20 pts using GWP LR3, I have seen levels raised by as much as 204 pts using DES, so this will be interesting.

Cranium, I have also been off HGH for 4 months so no need to worry about the IGF levels being skewed by the HGH.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well maybe I'll send u a few vials spongy so we can get a more accurate view. Idk...we will have to talk more about it when I receive them. Thanks for the help tho spongy ...I know a lot of ppl r curious to see how these test out. Me being one of them.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Cranium, I have also been off HGH for 4 months so no need to worry about the IGF levels being skewed by the HGH.



Yeah i forgot to mention that in my first post. That the person obviously has to be off IGF or any other growth hormone releasing peptides so that we can get an accurate test done. thanks again spongy, cant wait to see these results. even tho i heard IGF doesnt always test out great anyways even if it is good...im still interested to see how they test.


----------

